

New Google top bar replacement? - Guzba
http://i.imgur.com/7iijo.png

======
mbrubeck
This has been in testing for a while. It was announced two months ago:

[http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2011/11/next-stage-in-our-
red...](http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2011/11/next-stage-in-our-
redesign.html)

~~~
Guzba
Had a feeling, thanks for the link.

